# The "HONEY STUMP" comes Home..



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Here are a few pics of the 136 1mh, 70's heaver. She's in Great shape, and I will turn it into a Heavy by shortening a tad. Gonna Strip Re-Cork, and add my colors to it.... Barbie Corvette Pink N Purple.... I Introduce to you the Saturday Night Special, The HONEY STUMP..... Pre-Rebuild...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...set=a.2571049198880.2109386.1333755725&type=1

JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Had the Numbers wrong, after cleaning it up its a SB 136 4m, this is the Heavey model they used to use as a Heaver. I found an Old Rod Builder on the Island and asked him what was the specifics of cutting her back, from the Tip. The rod is full lenght right now so she's 11'6, need to knock off and make it 11'4 3/4, so I'll be trimming 1 1/4 inch off the tip. Thats how they used to build them, and thats how this one will be re-built..... 

I was grateful to find someone who used to build on these rods back in the day... Nothing like First hand Knowledge..

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am pretty sure I had a Heaver made with that Blank number back in the day, but that period is kinda smokey and hazy and tough to recollect....real smokey .....

My Lami was 10'6" in length and was cut from the Tip, I bought it brand new from TW's Nags Head for $180 in 1987, cost me a weeks carpenter pay,
it was state of the art at the time and had Fuji DHDG guides and tip. I put a 10000 on it and spent three straight entire summers on Nags Head Pier with it, before I gave it away to a friend and it met an unfortunate accident on Rodanthe Pier and was broke beyond redemption.....I caught some bad ass Kings and Cobes and a few giant AJ's and forty pound Crevalles with the Lami....

Most of the one piece Lami and Fenwick Heavers I remember were in the 10' range, more than a few were 9' and change...

Joe Mullet would know all about the Specs on this blank and In2Wins and Joe's and DD's are around somewhere.....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the Info G-Man, I really apreciate it... I am gonna do some more research, would love to talk with Joe about the Build...I am super happy I found it as I have always wanted one, its got the old hardloy fuji guides (light green ring) It was Custom Built for a Guy named "FEARLESS FREDDIE" looks like it was built at Miss Kity's..... Bout broke the bank buyin it though. Paid a whole 10 bucks for it... I like the Old School Stuff, always have, takes ya back in time, in your mind.... any Info u can get me as far as cutting, I would mucho preciate... 

JAM


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Just went out to the garage and measured mine, it's 136 inches. Seems like i cut three inches from the tip, but that was a loooooong time ago. The build date on the blank just says 78. I bought it from Bob at the Red Drum, he had just been open for like a year. It has eva grips, that was a relatively new building material then, at least it was the first I had seen of it. Oh, I built it spinning for a penn 706, that could have been part of why Bob told me to cut it to that length. 

One hell of a fishing trip for 3 young guys, for that matter anybody. We scrambled up like $150.00 between the 3 of us and headed to the place where fishing dreams become reality. I cut 9 yards of grass on Saturday for $45. Took me from daylight to dark, put that with the $4 I had and packed my bags, we left the following morning, in Kiser's pinto. Three young fisherman and all the gear they owned to go to Avon and Frisco piers, it was not only suppose to be unusual to have 50 or 60 king days at Frisco, but they regularly had 40 pounders and even a 50 mixed in. We were kingfisherman but wanted to catch that big red in the surf, or at Avon, as well. It ended up an 11 day trip, we camped at the park campground.

The first day on Frisco we murderised the kings. I don't know how many were caught but I had 5 and the three of us had 14, which we took to the fish house near where the ferry lands, and shipped. We had to wait ten days to get the fish money so we fished the next ten days through some memorable weather changes. That’s when i first found out how nasty redfish really like it. At home you would never catch a fish in those kind of blows, but the big drum like it at Hatteras. They fished for kings the same way they fished for drum well not the same, but with one rod and no pin rigs. We were pin riggers and we were not welcome, the regulars flat told us we weren't fishing that way on the end and we were relegated to the side. Not really a problem because our pier at Cherry Grove was only like 20 feet wide at the end. Sleep in and you would be on the side anyway. A twenty foot pier don’t hold many rigs off the front. I can tell you the corner is the best 9 out of ten times but if you are on the right side it can be very hot as well. I would say there were at least 40 people kinging that day and most caught one, but none of the regulars caught what we caught. By the time we left, there were some guys coming over to the pin rig style, and we had a lot more respect. Some guys from Jax beach taught me the pin rig style about 5 years earlier, all for now.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

we use to cut them to fit from a 27 to a 32 tip depending on how stiff ya wanted the rod. 

Good luck with the build!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Don about how many inches??????

JAM


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It's not about the length is all about the diameter.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"The first day on Frisco we murderised the kings. I don't know how many were caught but I had 5 and the three of us had 14, which we took to the fish house near where the ferry lands, and shipped. We had to wait ten days to get the fish money so we fished the next ten days through some memorable weather changes"

Nice....

This is something that young fishermen today will never get to experience the job position of "King Fishing Bum" 
and being able to scrape enough off the Tee to get by and keep fishing for Days...Weeks....entire Summers without the constraints of regular employment.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Garboman said:


> This is something that young fishermen today will never get to experience the job position of "King Fishing Bum"
> and being able to scrape enough off the Tee to get by and keep fishing for Days...Weeks....entire Summers without the constraints of regular employment.


Young Storrs tries very hard to be this guy


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

dawgfsh said:


> It's not about the length is all about the diameter.


I am with ya Don, but if they all start out at 11'6, how far did ya cut it back to get to the 32 tip?????

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Better have the Tip on hand and measure before you cut blank, There likely are a few big tips still tucked away in a box under the counter at the OBX tackle shops, left over from the 1980's.

It just took me a fair amount of looking to get a 23/32 tip for a accident shortened Surf Stick, which is now a bad ass Skunk Stick
and can double as a Slap Stick if the conditions at the end of the Tee deteriorate....

Fishing Unlimited .com is where I ended up and paid $13 plus shipping for a very nice smoke heavy frame Silicon Carbide tip, Mudhole did not list any large tips.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Jam... the ones I built all started with 168 blanks. you cut the tip to suit what you wanted then cut the butt for the lenght


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Can't measure the outside diameter of blank at tip because of thread wrapping. The outside tip diameter is 15/32 on mine or 6 mm, I mic'ed it too. When you allow for butt cap and tip extension once placed on blank it works out to 135 inches, it is real whippy now. I'm sure it has softened with age.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM -

Tried to send you a pm but your box is full................on a side note check out www.ifishearth.com

See you in a couple of weeks.


----------

